# Bentley .22 rifle



## dansharp (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi i am thinking of buying a second hand bentley .22 cal rifle, but i dont know much about them.
If anybody has had any experience with them or knows much about them any help would be aprreciated.
Cheers
Dan


----------



## tjfmate (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey mate, I know its been almost four years since you posted this, but did you end up getting the Bentley .22 rifle, and if so, what are your thoughts about the rifle? I am also thinking about getting one, but Im having alot of trouble finding any information about them on the net.


----------

